# Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG des Berliner Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB)



*Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur​*
Was bewegt die nordostdeutschen Angler in Berlin, Brandenburg und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern? Wo werfen die Angler am liebsten ihre Angel aus? Und warum ist das Angelinteresse in Berlin rückläufig? Fischereiforscher vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei in Berlin und dem Institut für Binnenfischerei in Potsdam haben Antworten auf diese und andere Fragen gefunden.


In Berlin gibt es immer weniger Angler: 
So ist die Anzahl der in Bundeshauptstadt registrierten Personen mit gültigem Fischereischein in nur einer Dekade um rund zwanzig Prozent auf einen Minusrekord von rund 23.000 Hobbyanglern zurückgegangen. Das entspricht einem Angleranteil an der Berliner Bevölkerung von lediglich 0,7 Prozent. Betrachtet man die Altersklassenverteilung, so finden sich in Berlin und Brandenburg im Vergleich zu Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auch besonders wenige Jungangler. Diejenigen Berliner und Brandenburger, die sich weiter dem Angelhobby verschreiben, sind aber umso reise- und ausgabewilliger. Auch messen Berliner und Brandenburger der Angelei im Leben eine deutlich höhere Bedeutung bei, wohingegen Angler in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern eher als Gelegenheitsangler zu charakterisieren sind. 


Dies sind nur einige von vielen Ergebnissen einer gerade vorgelegten umfangreichen Befragungsstudie unter Tausenden Anglern in Nordostdeutschland, die gleichzeitig die Masterarbeit des Fischereistudenten Julius Ensinger von der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin ist. Die Abschlussarbeit wurde von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, Fischereiwissenschaftler am Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und Professor für Integratives Fischereimanagement an der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin sowie von Dr. Uwe Brämick, Direktor des Instituts für Binnenfischerei in Potsdam (IfB), betreut.


*Angler sind wie Fußballfans*
Die psychologischen Phänomene bei Anglern und Fußballfans ähneln sich – bei fehlenden Fängen bzw. bei häufigen torlosen Unentschieden bleibt das Erlebnis unvollkommen. Dauern die unbefriedigenden Fänge über einen längeren Zeitraum an, reagieren Angler mit Reduktionen der Angelintensität oder mit einer veränderten Gewässerwahl. Berliner und Brandenburger kompensieren mäßige Fangerfolge vor allem durch eine erhöhte Mobilität. Dies führt zu einem ausgeprägten Angeltourismus in begehrte Fanggründe in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern oder im Ausland. 



*Binnenfischerei in der Region profitiert wirtschaftlich von den Hobbyanglern*
Berliner Angler nutzen überdies regelmäßig auch die ländlichen Reviere rund um die Hauptstadt in Brandenburg. Angelverbandsgewässer sind aber nicht unbedingt Zielobjekte der Berliner. Diese bevorzugen stattdessen größere Seen, die von der Berufsfischerei bewirtschaftet werden. „Unsere Befragungen belegen, dass vor allem Brandenburger und Mecklenburger Binnenfischer wirtschaftlich von der Angelbeteiligung durch Berliner Angler profitieren“, konstatieren Arlinghaus und Brämick, die die Umfragestudie koordiniert haben. Um die wirtschaftlichen Potenziale der Angelfischerei noch besser zu nutzen, könnten die Rahmenbedingungen für Angler durch die Berufsfischereibetriebe weiter verbessert werden. „Insbesondere die schlechte Erreichbarkeit einiger Gewässer und der Mangel an einfach zugänglichen Angelstellen am Ufer ist für viele Berliner ein Problem, während die Brandenburger Angler vor allem mangelnde Fischfänge monieren“, erläutert Ensinger. 



*Förderung des Angeltourismus* 
Die Wissenschaftler ziehen den Schluss, dass in Berlin und Brandenburg Fischereibehörden oder Anglerverbände die Angelfischerei in der Region durch gezielte Anpassungen der Rahmen- und Einstiegsbedingungen noch attraktiver gestalten könnten, um sowohl die Qualität der Angelei zu verbessern als auch die volkswirtschaftlichen Potenziale der Hobbyfischerei stärker zu entfalten. Insbesondere gilt es, Kinder für das Angelhobby zu begeistern, denn nur durch frühe spielerische Erfahrungen wächst das Angelinteresse. Jüngere Generationen zeigen heute auch gänzlich veränderte Informations- und Kommunikationswege (Angel-Apps, soziale Medien). Darauf sind die Vermarktungswege für Angelkarten und spezielle Marketingmaßnahmen auszurichten. „In der Bewirtschaftung ist darüber hinaus die Entwicklung einer vielfältigen Gewässerlandschaft empfehlenswert, die es erlaubt, die von Anglertyp zu Anglertyp unterschiedlichen Erwartungen optimal ansprechen zu können“, erläutert Arlinghaus. Entsprechend sollten ausgewählte Gewässer so bewirtschaftet werden, dass vor allem das Bedürfnis nach einzigartigen Naturerfahrungen oder geselligen Angelerlebnissen befriedigt werden  kann, während andere Gewässer vor allem eine Aussicht auf den Fang vieler Speisefische oder den Fang besonders großer einzigartiger Großfische bieten. Diese Vielfalt an Angelbedingungen erreicht man durch eine Vielfalt an Hegemaßnahmen und Fangbestimmungen. „Beispielsweise könnten verschiedene Gewässer unterschiedlich stark mit Fischen oder mit unterschiedlichen Fischgrößen besetzt werden, und auch die Fangbestimmungen könnten von Gewässer zu Gewässer strategisch variiert werden, um variable Fangaussichten zu produzieren“, schlägt Ensinger vor. Wenn man eine vielfältige Gewässerlandschaft mit entsprechenden Dienstleistungsangeboten und leicht zugänglichen Informationen über das Web 2.0 kombiniert, könnten die touristischen und einheimischen Anglerströme räumlich noch gezielter gesteuert werden. So ließen sich negative Einflüsse auf die Gewässerökosysteme minimieren, um Naturschutz und Naturnutzung an den Gewässern optimal in Einklang zu bringen. 



*Einstellung der Angler wichtig*
Allerdings lehnen sowohl Berliner als auch Brandenburger Angler verschärfte Entnahmebestimmungen ab; stattdessen werden in der Bewirtschaftung Besatzmaßnahmen bevorzugt. Andere Studien der Fischereiforscher am IGB im Rahmen des vom Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung geförderten Besatzfisch-Projekts haben belegt, dass Angler Fischbesatz vor allem deswegen bevorzugen, weil sie sich daraus erhöhte Bestände und Fänge versprechen. „Fischbesatz ist aber kein Allheilmittel und führt häufig zu keiner langfristigen Steigerung der Bestände und Fänge, beispielsweise wenn der lokale Angeldruck hoch ist. Weil viele der befragten Angler ihren eigenen Einfluss auf die Fischbestände über die Befischung als vernachlässigbar einstuften, ist es wichtig, die Akzeptanz gegenüber lokal notwendigen restriktiven Managementmaßnahmen zu erhöhen. Denn nur so kann bei hohem Angleraufkommen eine angemessen hohe Fangrate sowie eine realistische Fangwahrscheinlichkeit von großen Fischen gewährleistet werden“, erläutert Arlinghaus. „Die Bedeutung gerade der kapitalen Fische wird in der anglerischen Bewirtschaftung unterschätzt. Nur die wenigsten Angler erzählen zu Hause stolz von den handlangen Bleien und Plötzen, die an die Angel gingen. Stattdessen ranken sich zeitlebens Mythen um den Meterzander, den kapitalen Hecht oder den 40-pfündigen Karpfen, der völlig unerwartet anbiss. Die großen Fische sind aber nur durch restriktive Entnahmeregeln in nennenswerter Anzahl in befischten Beständen zu erhalten. Hier unterscheiden sich die angelfischereiliche – eher auf den Fang großer Fische ausgerichtete – und berufsfischereiliche – eher auf eine Optimierung des Ertrages ausgerichtete – Bewirtschaftung fundamental. Das sind einfach unterschiedliche Ziele, auf die eine moderne Gewässerbewirtschaftung reagieren muss“, fügt Ensinger hinzu.  



Julius Ensinger, Uwe Brämick & Robert Arlinghaus



QUELLEN



Ensinger, J. (2015). Nordostdeutsche Angler im Vergleich – sozioökonomische Charakteristika, Einstellungen, Wahrnehmungen und Verhaltensweisen der Angler in Berlin, Brandenburg und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Masterarbeit an der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin  und am Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei in Berlin. www.besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/Papers_2015/ensinger_nordostdeutsche%20angler%20im%20vergleich_masterarbeit.pdf



Arlinghaus, R., Cyrus, E.-M., Eschbach, E., Fujitani, M., Hühn, D., Johnston, F., Pagel, T., Riepe, C. (2015). Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei: Ergebnisse und Empfehlungen aus fünf Jahren praxisorientierter Forschung zu Fischbesatz und seinen Alternativen. Berichte des IGB, Heft 28. 

www.besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/Papers_2015/igb_bericht_28_2015_final_neu.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Gefällt mir gut, dieser Absatz:



> *Förderung des Angeltourismus*
> Die Wissenschaftler ziehen den Schluss, dass in Berlin und Brandenburg Fischereibehörden oder Anglerverbände die Angelfischerei in der Region durch gezielte Anpassungen der Rahmen- und Einstiegsbedingungen noch attraktiver gestalten könnten, um sowohl die Qualität der Angelei zu verbessern als auch die volkswirtschaftlichen Potenziale der Hobbyfischerei stärker zu entfalten. Insbesondere gilt es, Kinder für das Angelhobby zu begeistern, denn nur durch frühe spielerische Erfahrungen wächst das Angelinteresse. Jüngere Generationen zeigen heute auch gänzlich veränderte Informations- und Kommunikationswege (Angel-Apps, soziale Medien). Darauf sind die Vermarktungswege für Angelkarten und spezielle Marketingmaßnahmen auszurichten. „In der Bewirtschaftung ist darüber hinaus die Entwicklung einer vielfältigen Gewässerlandschaft empfehlenswert, die es erlaubt, die von Anglertyp zu Anglertyp unterschiedlichen Erwartungen optimal ansprechen zu können“, erläutert Arlinghaus. Entsprechend sollten ausgewählte Gewässer so bewirtschaftet werden, dass vor allem das Bedürfnis nach einzigartigen Naturerfahrungen oder geselligen Angelerlebnissen befriedigt werden  kann, während andere Gewässer vor allem eine Aussicht auf den Fang vieler Speisefische oder den Fang besonders großer einzigartiger Großfische bieten. Diese Vielfalt an Angelbedingungen erreicht man durch eine Vielfalt an Hegemaßnahmen und Fangbestimmungen. „Beispielsweise könnten verschiedene Gewässer unterschiedlich stark mit Fischen oder mit unterschiedlichen Fischgrößen besetzt werden, und auch die Fangbestimmungen könnten von Gewässer zu Gewässer strategisch variiert werden, um variable Fangaussichten zu produzieren“, schlägt Ensinger vor. *Wenn man eine vielfältige Gewässerlandschaft mit entsprechenden Dienstleistungsangeboten und leicht zugänglichen Informationen über das Web 2.0 kombiniert, könnten die touristischen und einheimischen Anglerströme räumlich noch gezielter gesteuert werden. So ließen sich negative Einflüsse auf die Gewässerökosysteme minimieren, um Naturschutz und Naturnutzung an den Gewässern optimal in Einklang zu bringen.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PRESSEMITTEILUNG des Berliner Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Da hat der gute Prof.ja mal wieder eines seiner Lieblingsthemen untergebracht..[emoji6] 

Mit dem Anliegen,dürfte er bei den  bewirtschaftenden Berufsfischern wohl eindeutig besser aufgehoben sein.

Siehe auch Regelung zum  Entnahmefenster der Müritzfischer.

Kritiker werden da wohl wieder mit der Trophäenfischkeule argumentieren.​*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Deswegen nicht Einheitsbewirtschaftung, sondern anglerangepasst alles bieten - find ich gut, niemand ausgrenzen, allen was bieten:


> „Beispielsweise könnten verschiedene Gewässer unterschiedlich stark mit Fischen oder mit unterschiedlichen Fischgrößen besetzt werden, und auch die Fangbestimmungen könnten von Gewässer zu Gewässer strategisch variiert werden, um variable Fangaussichten zu produzieren“, schlägt Ensinger vor



Ist natürlich bei einheitsregelungswütigen Gesetzgebern, Behörden und Verbanditen nicht so leicht anzubringen, das ist mir auch klar..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Du weisst doch,wie Propheten im eigenen Land gesehen werden.

Und gerade Prof.Arlinghaus vertritt Ansichten,welche mit der verknöcherten Verbandsansicht kollidieren.

So einem Mann gebührt eigentlich eine Kolumne auf der DAFV Homepage.Die kriegen ja selbst nix hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Da war aber Arlinghaus wohl nur betreuend dabei, das war ja ne Masterarbeit..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Aus der Perspektive des Angeltourismus ist alles, was Arlinghaus hier schreibt, völlig korrekt. Der typische Angeltourist kommt, um in akzeptabler Anzahl mehr oder weniger kapitale Fische zu fangen und nicht, um seine im Hotel/der Ferienwohnung nicht vorhandene Tiefkühltruhe zu füllen.

Wie wir aber beim Thema Guiding gelernt haben, sind nicht alle Bundesländer der Meinung, dass Angeltourismus ein erstrebenswertes Ziel ist. Und genau da liegt der Konflikt. Natürlich kommen jetzt wieder die Tierschutzversteher mit dem Argument des Trophäenfischens um die Ecke. Und das Gesetz wissen sie auf ihrer Seite.

Die Beziehung zwischen Deutschland und dem Angeln ist an Schizophrenie schwer zu überbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Nicht nur aus der Perspektive Angeltourismus, vor allem aus der Perspektive Angler - angeregt wird ja unterschiedliche Bewirtschaftung unterschiedlicher Gewässer um möglichst vielen Anglertypen gerecht werden zu können..

Viele unterschiedliche Angler möglichst glücklich machen an den vorhandenen Gewässern, statt abnickenden Einheitsangler zu schaffen!
Und damit noch Naturschutz und Naturnutzung in Einklang bringen - warum nur gefällt mir das??


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Juhuu, quasi Angelpuffs vom Kiloteich bis zum Großfischteich für Angeltouris aus der Großstadt    .

Klar, genau DAS wollen wir!!

„Beispielsweise könnten verschiedene Gewässer unterschiedlich stark mit Fischen oder mit unterschiedlichen Fischgrößen besetzt werden, und auch die Fangbestimmungen könnten von Gewässer zu Gewässer strategisch variiert werden, um variable Fangaussichten zu produzieren“


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur aus der Perspektive Angeltourismus, vor allem aus der Perspektive Angler - angeregt wird ja unterschiedliche Bewirtschaftung unterschiedlicher Gewässer um möglichst vielen Anglertypen gerecht werden zu können..
> 
> Viele unterschiedliche Angler möglichst glücklich machen an den vorhandenen Gewässern, statt abnickenden Einheitsangler zu schaffen!
> Und damit noch Naturschutz und Naturnutzung in Einklang bringen - warum nur gefällt mir das??


 
Eine beliebte Frage in den Fischereiprüfungen vieler Bundesländer ist sinngemäß folgende:

Was ist eine geeignete Maßnahme, um zu geringen Fischbestand in einem Angelgewässer zu stabilisieren?

a) Besatzmaßnahmen
b) Begrenzung der Anzahl Angler
c) ...

Und wir alle kennen die in der Prüfung richtige Antwort ...
Und wir alle kennen die Praxis ...

Schizophrenie halt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



> Klar, genau DAS wollen wir!!


Eben nicht überall - aber als Möglichkeit um Druck auf andere Gewässer zu nehmen..

Angebote statt Verbote zum steuern, so habe ich das verstanden...

Gefällt mir nach wie vor....

Auch wenn viele Gesetzgeber, Behörden und Verbanditen meinen, alles wäre mit Verboten besser geregelt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Juhuu, quasi Angelpuffs vom Kiloteich bis zum Großfischteich für Angeltouris aus der Großstadt    .
> 
> Klar, genau DAS wollen wir!!
> 
> „Beispielsweise könnten verschiedene Gewässer unterschiedlich stark mit Fischen oder mit unterschiedlichen Fischgrößen besetzt werden, und auch die Fangbestimmungen könnten von Gewässer zu Gewässer strategisch variiert werden, um variable Fangaussichten zu produzieren“


 
Ja, genau das will ICH. Weil das den Angeldruck von anderen Gewässern nimmt und der Kochtopfangler genau wie der Karpfen-Spezialist oder der Fan von Forellenangeln an Naturgewässern seinen Spaß hat. 

Was sind denn die fränkischen Karpfenweiher in Vereinshand anderes als Kiloteiche und Fisch-Puff`s? Oder was ist der Besatz von 3km Flüsschen mit 400 fangfähigen Forellen anderes?

Arlinghaus spricht nur aus, was heute gelebte Praxis ist. Und anders wäre Angeln für die Masse in Deutschland gar nicht möglich.


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Na denn mal viel Spaß an den optimierten Teichen. Stellt der Verein dann ein Schild hin?

"Karpfen 1-3 kg, dichter Besatz, wenig Räuber"
"Zander fangfähig, stark ausgedünnter Hechtbestand"
"Hecht Schlei Teich- viele kleine wenig große"
"Großfischteich- wir haben 10 x Ü1m besetzt, 2 x Ü1,20 (Hecht). Dazu Zander Ü70"

Na was ne geile und spannende Angelei!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na denn mal viel Spaß an den optimierten Teichen. Stellt der Verein dann ein Schild hin?
> 
> "Karpfen 1-3 kg, dichter Besatz, wenig Räuber"
> "Zander fangfähig, stark ausgedünnter Hechtbestand"
> ...


 
Diese Schilder hat virtuell doch jeder Angler für die Tümpel seines Vereins im Kopf: In einem schwimmen die Waller, im anderen wurden voriges Jahr K2 Karpfen, Schleien und Zander besetzt. Im dritten gibt's neben größeren Karpfen einen schönen Hechtbestand.

Und wer das nicht mag, geht an den Natursee oder den Flussabschnitt.

Alles gelebte Realität, nur niemand will es aussprechen.


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Bei uns ZUM GLÜCK noch nicht so!!! Von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, wo jährlich über den Karpfenbesatz hergefallen wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bei uns ZUM GLÜCK noch nicht so!!! Von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, wo jährlich über den Karpfenbesatz hergefallen wird.


 
Bei uns im Ballungsraum ist es ZUM GLÜCK so, den sonst wären die Fischbestände in den Naturflüssen und -seen bereits platt oder Angeln ware ein Freizeitvergnügen a la Golf, sprich für die Besserverdienenden.

Und genau dort setzt Arlinghaus an. Deutschland muss sich fragen, wie man als dichtbesiedeldstes Land Europas mit den Thema Angeln umgehen will. Breite vs. Elite, Nahrungsbeschaffung vs. Freizeitbeschäftigung, Wirtschaftsfaktor vs. Tierschutzreligion.


----------



## kreuzass (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Für Seen und Teiche sicherlich eine gute Idee. Nur wie soll das bitteschön in Fließgewässern von statten gehen?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Wie sooft bei derartigen Diskussionen kann es gar keine Lösung geben, die alle gleichermaßen zufriedenstellt. Dafür ist der Sachverhalt ja auch zu komplex. Außerdem ist das Besondere z.B. an einem Trophäenfisch seine Seltenheit. Schon deshalb nicht für jedermann möglich.

Bleiben wir beim Beispiel Trophäenfisch: Wie sinnvoll ist es, Großfische von einem Gewässer ins nächste zu verfrachten? Es sollte ja wohl klar sein, dass diese Großfische (Karpfen und Forellen mal außenvor) aus naturnahen Gewässern stammen. Es ist nämlich kaum bezahlbar, derartige Fische in größeren Mengen fischereiwirtschaftlich zu erzeugen.
Ergo: Fällt die Besatzmöglichkeit weg, kann nur eine Begrenzung der Entnahmegröße und -anzahl an einem Gewässer die Chancen verbessern, dass sich nach vielen Jahren ein gesunder Bestand entwickelt. Mit gesund meine ich in diesem Fall eine pyramidenförmige Altersstruktur. 

Es liegt in der Natur der Menschen, dass so etwas ohne strikte Reglementierung einfach nicht funktioniert, sonst wäre auch der Weltfrieden sooo einfach. 

Aber genau wie in der Masterarbeit beschrieben geht ja die Reise in Deutschland und das ist rational betrachtet auch unabänderlich und auch der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Der Kochtopfangler wird am Besatzteich mit Portionsfischen glücklich, der Trophäenangler sucht sich wenig beangelte Gewässer, in denen die Alterspyramide noch durch geringen Angeldruck intakt ist... und muss in der Regel für dieses Privileg mehr investieren, sei es in Guiding, Angelreisen in entfernte Reviere oder private Gewässer. 

Thema Berlin, anwendbar auch auf andere Ballungsräume: Die Masterarbeit berichtet ja letztlich von unseren Erfahrungen. Wo jeder hinkommt und fischen darf, wo strenge Reglementierungen nicht durch Kontrollen gewährleistet werden sind die Gewässer schnell leer... Habe 17 Jahre in Berlin gewohnt und kann die Berichte bestätigen, dass die (öffentlichen) Berliner Gewässer nur noch sehr dünn mit den populären Fischen in Fanggröße besiedelt sind. Und da bin ich tatsächlich auch wie ein Fußballfan: 10 mal los, 10 nichts gefangen? Da kann ich auch am Gewässer Joggen oder auf der Wiese Werfen üben, aber bei wem ist das Angeln nicht auch mit dem Wunsch nach Erfolgserlebnissen gekoppelt? 

Schlussendlich gibt es aber für jeden Angler keine andere Lösung , als die Entscheidung, ob man die eigenen Ansprüche an die Bedingungen anpasst (oder anpassen muss), oder die Bedingungen an die Ansprüche (anpassen kann). 

Eigentlich wie alles im Leben, gell? Nicht jeder kann Porsche fahren, Chef sein, viel Geld verdienen, die begertesten Partner heiraten, im Lotto gewinnen... Aber satt sollte doch jeder werden, das finden alle super. Aber das bedeutet Verzichten und/oder Teilen, das finden dann wieder alle doof, zumindest wenns um die eigen Privilegien geht.

So ist er eben, der Mensch, irgendwie alle gleich und doch so verschieden.

Ich persönlich bin gegen Besatz. Stattdessen für sinnvolle Reglementierungen im Sinne des Fischbestandes, auch wenn es mich in meinem Hobby auf den ersten Blick einschränkt. Schutzzonen, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen, Schonzeiten, Entnahmefenster: Wird alles viel zu lasch bei uns gehandhabt, deshalb ist es um viele Gewässer schlecht bestellt. Die Berliner gehen lieber zu Fischers See? Warum wohl? Dem ist in der Regel an Nachhaltigkeit gelegen, schon im eigenen Interesse.

So, was kommt nun? Shitstorm oder Ignoranz?

Gruß, Carsten


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Finde ich interessant, das in Berlin die Angler um 20% weniger wurden.
 Bei uns in der Region sind es in zuletzt etwa 20% mehr geworden.

 Da sollte man sich fragen woran es liegt, gefangen wird auch bei uns immer weniger.
 Das wird es nicht unbedingt sein, eher ob der Einzelne Angler Freude am Wasser hat.
 Das haben aber viele nicht wenn man "richtiges" Angeln immer enger Eingrenzt.

 Ich z.B könnte es nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, jeden gefangenen Fisch entnehmen zu müssen.
 Das hört sich nach C&R an, aber betrifft nur einzelne Fische im Jahr.#c


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Letztendlich basieren die Daten auf statistische Werte und die haben ihren Haken, wenn die Fragestellung nicht eindeutig ist, bzw. Vergleiche heranziehen, deren Beleg nicht ganz eindeutig ist.
Vielleicht mal die Problematik der angeblichen Rückgänge von Anglern in Berlin und den Zuwachs in Brandenburg bzw. die sporadische Angelei in McPom.
Wenn ein Landesfischereigesetz im Wesentlichen Verhinderungsklauseln für Angler beinhaltet, hier explizit der Anglernachwuchs, muss man sich nicht wundern
*Mindestalter* in Berlin 12 Jahre/ Brandenburg 8 Jahre 
*Angeln in Berlin* nur mit Fischereischein/* in Brandenburg* auf Friedfisch durch Kauf einer Friedfischkarte/*in McPom* 28 Tage Urlauberschein inkl. Raubfisch
*in Berlin* relativ unübersichtlich für den Laien, welche Karte für welches Gewässer, *in Brandenburg* LAVB-Karte für sehr viele Gewässer, ansonsten Kartenkauf im Angelladen
Freizeit oder Urlaub machen die Berliner von jeher ausserhalb, in BRB oder McPom, 
Sperrung vieler interessanter Gewässerbereiche im Innenstadtbereich durch Regierungsbauten, Uferverbauung oder, oder, oder 
Wenn ich dann davon ausgehe, dass ich 24h/7T/52Wochen Party, Konzert, Kino haben kann, dann wird es schwierig, Nachwuchs zu finden, zumal das Hobby neben Tackle auch nicht ganz unerhebliche Nebenkosten produziert, die eben auch mal nicht ohne sind und auch vorhanden sein müssen
Na klar und die Fangaussichten darf man eben auch nicht vergessen.
Wenn man die Berliner Entwicklung aufhalten will...., aber wer will das schon

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und genau dort setzt Arlinghaus an. Deutschland muss sich fragen, wie man als dichtbesiedeldstes Land Europas mit den Thema Angeln umgehen will. Breite vs. Elite, Nahrungsbeschaffung vs. Freizeitbeschäftigung, Wirtschaftsfaktor vs. Tierschutzreligion.



Ich denke mal,das wir die Antwort kennen..

Und die Weichen stehen da auch "dank" miserabler Lobbyarbeit, längerfristig eher Richtung totes Gleis.

Ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Man kann halt nur ernten,was die Jahre zuvor gesät wurde.

Und das war bis auf wenige Ausnahmen,mental wie praktisch Saatgut von anno Tobak.


----------



## Dirk_Unterhavel (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

Die Frage ist auch wie viele Angler ohne Karte hier in Berlin rumschwirren und der WaPo es schon egal ist. Mich dagegen hat man dieses Jahr 8 mal kontrolliert, wo ist da die Verhältnismäßigkeit?  
Ich gehe gern mal spontan an der Unterhavel angeln und spreche auch gern mal mit Anglern über die Fänge bzw. Misserfolge der letzten Tag. Leider kann ich kein polnisch oder russisch.  Nichts gehen die Angler, mit denen man sich nicht unterhalten kann, statistisch verdoppeln diese Angler die in der Studie unterstellte Anzahl der Probanden. 
Wenn ich an meine Angeljugend zurückdenke,  dann War ein Highlight das Nachtangeln.  Leider an der Oberhalb verboten.

Der Text liest sich gut, aber wer versteht das von den Verantwortlichen? Für die Politik sind wir nur Trophäensammler und Spinner, also eine Minderheit. Das wir auf die Gewässer achten, für den Naturschutz Maßnahmen ausführen und auch etwas für den Artenschutz unternehmen interessiert keine Sau.
Das Thema eines starken Verbandes diskutieren wir gar nicht erst an, Verband 2.0 ist voll in die Hose gegangen.
Ein Wunsch wäre ja schon wenn es eine Gleichbehandlung in vielen Bereichen geben könnte. 
Als Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins vergeht ein schon die Lust an unserem Hobby.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*



Dirk_Unterhavel schrieb:


> Der Text liest sich gut, aber wer versteht das von den Verantwortlichen? Für die Politik sind wir nur Trophäensammler und Spinner, also eine Minderheit. Das wir auf die Gewässer achten, für den Naturschutz Maßnahmen ausführen und auch etwas für den Artenschutz unternehmen interessiert keine Sau.
> 
> Das Thema eines starken Verbandes diskutieren wir gar nicht erst an, Verband 2.0 ist voll in die Hose gegangen.



Das eine hängt aber mit dem anderen direkt zusammen.

Sehen selbst Politiker ganz objektiv..siehe AB Bundestagsvideo.

Wer als angebl.Lobbyvertretung  keine effektive Werbung in eigener Sache betreibt und nicht regelm.bei der Politik anklopft,geht irgendwann(verdient) den Bach runter..


----------



## Darket (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur*

In Berlin liegt der Rückgang sicherlich zu nicht unwesentlichen Teilen daran, dass man sich die Gewässer bzw. v.a. die Ufer mit der ganzen Stadt teilt. Ich wohne hier in einer Ecke, in der ich in kürzester Zeit mit dem Rad oder den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln jede Menge an sich nicht uninteressante und sehr unterschiedliche Gewässer erreichen und mit einer doch relativ günstigen Karte auch beangeln kann. Da aber zum einen die Preise für Bauland hier ganz allgemein, insbesondere aber für solches in Wassernähe in den letzten 10 Jahren durch die Decke gegangen sind, gibt es zum einen eine enorme Verbauung und zum anderen jede Menge erholungswillige Großstädter, die jedes Stück Wiese, erst recht am Wasser, nutzen wollen, wenn allerdings auch nicht zum Angeln. Innerstädtisch (und das ist in Berlin ein recht weit gefasster Begriff) braucht man zum Angeln schon ein recht dickes Fell, jedenfalls im Sommer. Das in Verbindung damit, dass man hier ja knapp die Hälfte des Jahres nicht auf Raubfisch angeln darf und zwar die Hälfte, in der der Publikumsvrrkehr selbiges eventuell auch genießbar macht, führt durchaus nachvollziehbarer Weise wahrscheinlich auch zu weniger Anglern. Aber ich treffe entgegen der Statistik am Wasser hauptsächlich auf Angler zwischen etwa 25 und 35, allerdings fast nie auf Kinder und Jugendliche. Das ist aber teilweise auch der eher unrühmliche Verdienst der Vereine und Verbände (wir haben hier ja zwei), die in keiner Weise mit der Zeit gehen. Allein deren Internetauftritte (so sie denn vereinzelt welche haben) sind auf dem technischen Stand von vor 15 und dem inhaltlichen vor 5 (etwas, aber nur wenig übertrieben). Ich habe an mehrere Vereine von denen ich Mailadressen gefunden habe, E-Mails geschrieben, dass ich mich für eine Mitgliedschaft interessiere und gerne mal etwas über Konditionen und Vereinsleben wissen würde. Nicht eine Antwort habe ich bekommen, obwohl die entsprechenden Vereine auf der DAV-Seite als mitgliedersuchend gekennzeichnet waren. So kriegt man keinen Nachwuchs ran, egal wie alt.


----------

